# Peas



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Ok friends, I have been picking peas and putting them up. My crowder peas are really stung up and picking them out is a pain in the neck (literally, bending over the dish pan for hours). My question is --do you all pick out every stung pea?? Will it hurt you to eat a pea that has been stung? I wash them 2 times and then blanch, cool, bag and freeze.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

If this is what you mean, then here is a link to some info that may help you.
http://www.ag.fvsu.edu/teletips/pdf/insects_diseases/204.pdf


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Lucy. Mine are stung by wasps, there is just a tiny brown sting mark in the peas and I have seen the wasps sitting on the pods stinging them.


----------

